
Homepage redesign of timetracking.im - dan_sim
http://timetrackingim.posterous.com/homepage-redesign
======
devmonk
First impression:

\- I think the font choice is unique but a little too distracting.

\- I have no idea why I'd want to give you my IM address, because there's no
demo or screenshot of what it provides.

\- TimeTracking.im is way too large.

\- You have unnecessary visual element of the blue background box, which is
distracting.

\- .im being red is distracting.

\- Time tracking and timesheets shouldn't be in red unless they are links. I
actually tried clicking on them.

\- Since there is no apparent business model, as a technical user (whom you'd
be trying to attract), I think you are going to take my IM and start spamming
me.

